# The Flash Trailer



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Saw this a little earlier on FB. Looking forward to it!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Cool. The only thing I don't like is that I have to wait until fall.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Curious about something. The CW has had to use show names like Smallville and The Arrow, so why are they able to use The Flash?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

brettatk said:


> Curious about something. The CW has had to use show names like Smallville and The Arrow, so why are they able to use The Flash?


I'm not sure that they HAD to use show names like you listed - I think they wanted to. I don't know the contract details but I thought Warner Bros. owned the TV rights to most/all DC characters, and I think they own or co-own the CW.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The only thing I am concerned about is we will probably get a few freak of the week episodes to start out. The other meta-humans that were affected that night sounds too similar to Smallville's meteor freaks.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

That was a really cool trailer, and much longer than I expected. I'm happy to see Oliver Queen guest starring, since they set this up over in Arrow. Looking forward to it.

Also, loved the Ferris Air reference early on.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> I'm not sure that they HAD to use show names like you listed - I think they wanted to. I don't know the contract details but I thought Warner Bros. owned the TV rights to most/all DC characters, and I think they own or co-own the CW.


I see. I guess I always thought they couldn't use the names Superboy/Superman or the Green Arrow in the show title or in the shows at all.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

had such low expectations for this 
but it actually looks GOOD

he still looks too young to be an experienced police scientist, but they've got the look/animation/special effects down nice in the preview

I don't know how much people know about the flash comic book or the animated series or the animated movies, so I won't give anything away, but I was pretty surprised and excited seeing the yellow ball of lightning in the beginning (and that's all I'll say about that)

anyone interested should order this dvd from amazon 


Spoiler



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CENSU1W/


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Looks fantastic... also loved the teaser with Green Arrow from last night's Arrow finale.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

The trailer looked better than I had thought it would be. I think the costume is a bit 'meh' though, considering Arrow's looks pretty cool. And the actor doesn't physically seem like what I'd expect Barry Allen to look like. Dark hair, young, a little on the small side. But besides those things....

the story arcs they're hinting at are really nice. Eobard's killing of his mom (complete with yellow uniform) suggesting a long-term story arc, nice special effects, classic Flash rogues. I'm psyched. My biggest disappointment is having to wait until Fall to watch it.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Azlen said:


> The only thing I am concerned about is we will probably get a few freak of the week episodes to start out. The other meta-humans that were affected that night sounds too similar to Smallville's meteor freaks.


I don't understand why you would expect anything else. That's what most superhero stories deal with, fighting super villains.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I don't understand why you would expect anything else. That's what most superhero stories deal with, fighting super villains.


There's a difference though between classic super villains and freak of the week stories where every villain has the same origin but it results in a wide variety of powers and they rise up sequentially rather than all at the same time.
I don't know if that is what is going to happen but we'll see. 
Arrow doesn't have the bad guy of the week but instead has much longer arcs and I hope the Flash mimics that rather than early Smallville.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Azlen said:


> There's a difference though between classic super villains and freak of the week stories where every villain has the same origin but it results in a wide variety of powers and they rise up sequentially rather than all at the same time.
> I don't know if that is what is going to happen but we'll see.
> Arrow doesn't have the bad guy of the week but instead has much longer arcs and I hope the Flash mimics that rather than early Smallville.


Not sure why the origin matters that much if the character is good.

I never understood any distaste for the freak of the week in Smallville. As stated before, that is pretty much what comic books and superheroes are about.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

brettatk said:


> Curious about something. The CW has had to use show names like Smallville and The Arrow, so why are they able to use The Flash?


I think they just used the best title.

There really is no other title for Smallville, since he's not Superboy/man in the show.

Starling City is too unknown and Arrow is a cooler show title than Green Arrow.

And Central City would never be used instead of Flash.

-smak-


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> Looks pretty good!


I can't play this on my iPad. It must have Flash.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Not sure why the origin matters that much if the character is good.
> 
> I never understood any distaste for the freak of the week in Smallville. As stated before, that is pretty much what comic books and superheroes are about.


It's not the freak part that's distasteful, it's the 'of the week' part that is. You typically can't build a great character if they are only around for a week.


----------



## ProjectZero (Jan 11, 2002)

You can view the trailer on an iPad (well-- it worked on my iPad3 in Safari) by using the desktop link:


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Looks great, I'm excited for it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Azlen said:


> It's not the freak part that's distasteful, it's the 'of the week' part that is. You typically can't build a great character if they are only around for a week.


Sure you can. You can build a great character in a movie, which is standalone. You can build a great character in a short story. You can build a great character in a 20 minute short. Of course you can in a one hour show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

smak said:


> I think they just used the best title. There really is no other title for Smallville, since he's not Superboy/man in the show. Starling City is too unknown and Arrow is a cooler show title than Green Arrow. And Central City would never be used instead of Flash. -smak-


And "The Blur" was already taken.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> I can't play this on my iPad. It must have Flash.


One of my favorite error messages was when I tried to play something from the DC website, and I didn't have an updated flash player. It showed this...


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> And "The Blur" was already taken.


"The red/blue blur" for a long time.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Azlen said:


> It's not the freak part that's distasteful, it's the 'of the week' part that is. You typically can't build a great character if they are only around for a week.


There was also the issue that as soon as someone would get a superpower from the kryptonite, they'd instantly turn into a villain.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

ProjectZero said:


> You can view the trailer on an iPad (well-- it worked on my iPad3 in Safari) by using the desktop link:


It's strange. The original post showed an orange box, but my quote plays just fine.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

On Supernatural this week they flashed the Flash logo before they came back from a commercial break and first thing Dean saids is "What hell was that?" I thought that was amusing.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Sure you can. You can build a great character in a movie, which is standalone. You can build a great character in a short story. You can build a great character in a 20 minute short. Of course you can in a one hour show.


You can and they'll occasionally pull it off for an episode or two. Much much more difficult to do it over a 22 episode season. Heck, some writers struggle with character development with a character that's in every episode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Azlen said:


> You can and they'll occasionally pull it off for an episode or two. Much much more difficult to do it over a 22 episode season. Heck, some writers struggle with character development with a character that's in every episode.


And yet, again. It's a comic book. That's how comics work. Villain of the month.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm in....


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> And yet, again. It's a comic book. That's how comics work. Villain of the month.


And here I was thinking it was a TV show based on a comic book.

I much prefer longer story arcs. Thankfully that can be done in both television and comic books.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

brettatk said:


> Curious about something. The CW has had to use show names like Smallville and The Arrow, so why are they able to use The Flash?


Clark Kent never went by the name Superboy or Superman at any time during the series, IIRC. There had already been a Superboy series so using the same name might get a bit confusing. The show was basically about Clark when he was younger so Smallville was an apt title that was also recognizable by the fanbase.

FWI, there's no "The" in Arrow. Oliver Queen may be referred to as The Arrow, but the show is just called "Arrow." I can only guess that the show's developer's felt that adding "Green" to the name was a bit over the top, even though it's basically implied by all the greenery.

And what's with all the leather costumes? Has nobody ever heard of Spandex anymore? I can only assume that the wardrobe department couldn't come up with a proper costume that didn't look silly so they went with leather instead. It seems like all superheroes are opting for leather these days (Captain America, Daredevil, The Flash, and the Arrow). At least Spiderman stuck with his original design.



Azlen said:


> And here I was thinking it was a TV show based on a comic book.


No, it's a show based on a character owned by DC Comics.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Azlen said:


> And here I was thinking it was a TV show based on a comic book. I much prefer longer story arcs. Thankfully that can be done in both television and comic books.


And I get tired of long story arcs. I thought smallville did it well. A mix of story arc with stand alone stories. Every show advanced the story arc in the last 10 minutes or so even for the stand alone stories. Story arc stories near the beginning, middle and end of the seasons.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> ...
> And what's with all the leather costumes? Has nobody ever heard of Spandex anymore? I can only assume that the wardrobe department couldn't come up with a proper costume that didn't look silly so they went with leather instead. It seems like all superheroes are opting for leather these days (Captain America, Daredevil, The Flash, and the Arrow). At least Spiderman stuck with his original design.


I like Arrow's costume. It's a good design. Flash's needs work though I think. It doesn't convey the sleekness that you'd expect for the Flash. Some of gold (well, dark gold) trim is too fine, the different materials are combined in odd ways, and it's kinda baggy. I wouldn't mind if they had an episode where it got trashed and went through a redesign.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Arrow's costume works because it's not your basic superhero skin tight design. I believe it tracks with the current costume he wears in the comics from what I've seen online. It's a vast improvement over the green archer's costume and leotards he used to wear in the past, especially with the silly hat.

It just seems to me that tight leather would be too restrictive considering how flexible the heroes need to be. They also look like they'd be too heavy and too hot to wear for extended periods, especially in warm weather, which brings up another interesting question.

Do superheroes wear long johns in the winter? They never appear to wear anything warm in cold weather so I can only assume they have some sort of thermal undergarments to keep from freezing their nads off.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> Do superheroes wear long johns in the winter? They never appear to wear anything warm in cold weather so I can only assume they have some sort of thermal undergarments to keep from freezing their nads off.







[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdurJ0Qr7Vk[/media]


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Lol. I really miss Adam West and Burt Ward. Could there ever have been a more melodramatic Dynamic Duo?


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> I can't play this on my iPad. It must have Flash.


/groan


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

In what episode(s) of Arrow did Barry Allen make an appearance?

EDIT: Never mind. I figured it out.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Azlen said:


> Arrow doesn't have the bad guy of the week but instead has much longer arcs and I hope the Flash mimics that rather than early Smallville.


Arrow did start out with bad guy of the week. They were on his dad's list.

For those who have forgotten, studio execs preferred one-episode arc, because they sell better, especially for syndication.

I'm sure if Flash gets good ratings and picked-up, the writers will move towards more seasonal arc, like Arrow.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

John Wesley Shipp, who played the Flash in the CBS series from the 90's, has been cast as Barry Allen's father in the CW series.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/05/27/wesley-shipp-allens-father-flash/


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Cool casting move.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Does that make him the Flashback?


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I remember the Flash from the 90's came out after the big success of Burton's Batman. So that Flash looked a lot like the Batman movie. The city was dark and gothic. The Flash's suit showed muscles and he talked in a deep voice.

I think bringing back the actor from the 90's Flash is smart. He had a fan following and they are older. I'm sure they will initially watch to get to see this guy.

This Flash is the other side of the coin. I look forward to seeing how this plays out.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Someone "leaked" a promotional copy of the pilot. It's out there if you know where to look.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Don't see it on usenet yet


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> Don't see it on usenet yet


It's on torrent sites now. Would expect it to be on usenet shortly.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I broke down and obtained it via torrent, I really want to see it.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I thought it was pretty good, a lot happened in such a short time. I'll def be watching, but that was a given already.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I liked it as well but they crammed it with a whole lot and really rushed the origin story. There is one thing that they alluded to that I am wondering how they are going to pull off an a TV show budget.


Spoiler



There was an empty cage with Grodd on it which is an obvious reference to Gorilla Grodd. I don't see how they can do that convincingly with a man in suit. Need something more along the lines of the CGI in the recent Planet of the Apes film to do it well.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Azlen said:


> I liked it as well but they crammed it with a whole lot and really rushed the origin story. There is one thing that they alluded to that I am wondering how they are going to pull off an a TV show budget.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I missed that, but perhaps it was just an easter egg.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I missed that, but perhaps it was just an easter egg.





Spoiler



I thought it was quite obvious. A big empty cage that looked like it was torn open with a big sign that said Grodd. They have to go somewhere with that. You can't show a Grodd sign and do nothing with it.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Here's a screenshot of the scene in question.



Spoiler













Most definitely expecting to see Gorilla Grodd somewhere down the road.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

In case anyone's interested, the pilot episode of The Flash is available online. I don't have the link, but I downloaded it via torrents last night. I'll probably watch it over the weekend.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> In case anyone's interested, the pilot episode of The Flash is available online. I don't have the link, but I downloaded it via torrents last night. I'll probably watch it over the weekend.


You must have missed the previous nine posts to yours discussing it. Now granted it was just vertigo and I talking to each other but still...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Just saw it, very much looking forward to it in the fall!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Azlen said:


> You must have missed the previous nine posts to yours discussing it. Now granted it was just vertigo and I talking to each other but still...


LOL, I actually missed that. I looked at the previous posts but apparently didn't look back far enough. I thought you guys were still discussing the trailer.

Without divulging any spoilers, I like the way they opened the door for all sorts of super villains to appear, sort of like the way they did with Smallville and the meteor rocks (aka Kryptonite).



Azlen said:


> I liked it as well but they crammed it with a whole lot and really rushed the origin story. There is one thing that they alluded to that I am wondering how they are going to pull off an a TV show budget.


 I watched about the first 30 minutes of it and I don't think it was rushed at all. You've got to understand that much of the back story was already covered in The Arrow episode where Barry got struck by lighting and went into a coma. The pilot episode just filled in some of the blanks rather than rehash the details that had already taken place.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

Overall I loved the pilot. The whole unrequited love angle was overdone. 

Casting was excellent overall but I do not like Amber Tamblyn in this at all. Barry is great except he's too young/baby faced. And Cavanaugh also shined. 

And I loved the 2 scenes at the end. The father/son moment & the scene at Star Labs were top notch.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

LooseWiring said:


> Overall I loved the pilot. The whole unrequited love angle was overdone.
> 
> Casting was excellent overall but I do not like Amber Tamblyn in this at all.




Ambler Tamblyn wasn't in it.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Ambler Tamblyn wasn't in it.


You're right. But you also knew exactly who I was talking about considering there were really only 2 female characters and 1 of them, Danielle Panabaker, is a doppleganger for Amber Tamlyn.

Either way, she was annoying and I felt the character was weak.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

LooseWiring said:


> You're right. But you also knew exactly who I was talking about considering there were really only 2 female characters and 1 of them, Danielle Panabaker, is a doppleganger for Amber Tamlyn.
> 
> Either way, she was annoying and I felt the character was weak.


Actually I didn't-- I thought that character looked like Catherine Dent, the actress that played Danny on the 'The Shield' and spent half the episode convincing myself that it couldn't possibly be her because she was way too young before finally looking up who it was on IMDB. Now I *definintely* see the Amber Tamblyn resemblance, though!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I see a resemblance to a _younger_ Amber Tamblyn, but not enough that I would have ever thought it was her in The Flash.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Danielle and Amber have completely different body types. Facially, they look vaguely similar, but I'd never mistake the two. Danielle seems to appear in a lot of TV shows of late. I don't recall seeing Amber in anything since her brief stint on House a few years back.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> Danielle and Amber have completely different body types. Facially, they look vaguely similar, but I'd never mistake the two. Danielle seems to appear in a lot of TV shows of late. I don't recall seeing Amber in anything since her brief stint on House a few years back.


Amber was/is a regular on Two and a Half Men.

Danielle's sister Kay could be Amber's young clone.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

And I thought she was the same actress who played Simmons on Shield.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

JYoung said:


> Amber was/is a regular on Two and a Half Men.
> 
> Danielle's sister Kay could be Amber's young clone.


I only watched one or two episodes of Two and a Half Men once Ashton Kutcher took over for Charlie Sheen so I never saw her on the show. I have no doubt Amber has appeared on TV since I last saw her on House. I just don't get a chance to see every show that airs.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> I watched about the first 30 minutes of it and I don't think it was rushed at all. You've got to understand that much of the back story was already covered in The Arrow episode where Barry got struck by lighting and went into a coma. The pilot episode just filled in some of the blanks rather than rehash the details that had already taken place.


When I said the origin was rushed, I didn't mean just the thing that happened to give him his powers. For example, they jumped to him getting the suit really fast. It took Smallville the whole series before Clark got his. While I wouldn't have waited that long, I think they could have waited another episode or two before he got his final suit.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Azlen said:


> When I said the origin was rushed, I didn't mean just the thing that happened to give him his powers. For example, they jumped to him getting the suit really fast. It took Smallville the whole series before Clark got his. While I wouldn't have waited that long, I think they could have waited another episode or two before he got his final suit.


OK, I'm with you on the suit, but that's about the only thing that I thought was rushed. It did seem a bit too convenient that Star Labs just happened to be developing the suit when Barry woke from his coma. OTOH, we probably would have wait until they came up with something or else Barry would have been running around with charred clothing and a bad sunburn from the friction, if not worse. It was a necessary convenience, IMHO.

The deal with Smallville is that they wanted to keep Clark Kent as Clark Kent and not a costumed superhero. Putting him in the suit too early would have made the show even more cheesy.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> The deal with Smallville is that they wanted to keep Clark Kent as Clark Kent and not a costumed superhero. Putting him in the suit too early would have made the show even more cheesy.


Should have had a wink after that statement or something. I know why they waited so long for Clark to get the suit.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Feel better now?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Grabbing it off usenet now. Can't wait to watch this evening.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Hmmmm,
apparently Robbie Amell will be recurring on the series


Spoiler



and he'll be playing Ronnie Raymond.
http://tv.yahoo.com/news/flash-casts-arrows-cousin-robbie-amell-very-hot-170053787.html



Add that to Brandon Routh (who won't be playing Clark Kent),


Spoiler



he'll be playing Ray Palmer and Tatsu Yamashiro showing up as well,


 it sounds like things are going to get interesting.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

This could get real interesting. One thing I'd like to see is Chloe from Smallville: have her brought through a wormhole to this dimension. Different Oliver Queen, no meteor freaks in Smallville, etc.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Ooohhh, I like this casting.

Wentworth Miller as


Spoiler



Len Snart, AKA Captain Cold


.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Ooohhh, I like this casting.
> 
> Wentworth Miller as
> 
> ...


And...


Spoiler



...his Prison Break brother Dominic Purcell has been cast as Heatwave.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> And...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I saw that.


Spoiler



I think Purcell will do a great job as Mick Rory.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Do we have a start date for the flash yet?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

October 7


----------

